# What is this considered?



## Blue Tick (Jul 27, 2007)

Any thoughts on this? Is this considered worship or stange fire?

It has a good sound to it

I think it was performed at a Easter service somewhere in S. Florida?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwYjagdrfSI


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trying hard not to make a blanket judgment about such things, but I could not imagine myself sitting through something like that. I do not think I fit in very well with modern "worship".


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 27, 2007)

It's a "Stomp Worship" being performed by a church.

It looks like something right of a Las Vegas show.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 27, 2007)

That was so exciting. Those aboriginal drum beats made me want to strip my clothes off and flail about with reckless abandon and then grab the Minister of Worship and throw him on a high altar and tear his beating heart out and offer it to Dagon. Now what's wrong with THAT!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That was so exciting. Those aboriginal drum beats made me want to strip my clothes off and flail about with reckless abandon and then grab the Minister of Worship and throw him on a high altar and tear his beating heart out and offer it to Dagon. Now what's wrong with THAT!



 Ok, no more Indiana Jones movies for you, Mister Man!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 27, 2007)

If this is supposed to be worship... definitely strange fire.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 27, 2007)

It's really no big deal Josh. It's of a nun and a rabbi dueling with broad swords while an alligator is swallowing the nun and a lion is swallow the rabbi. An enormous anaconda is wrapping around the four of them while Satan is playing a saxophone with 100 dollar bills flying out. In other words the type of thing you see on Fox News any night of the week. You're missing nothing.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That was so exciting. Those aboriginal drum beats made me want to strip my clothes off and flail about with reckless abandon and then grab the Minister of Worship and throw him on a high altar and tear his beating heart out and offer it to Dagon. Now what's wrong with THAT!



Bob, you have a way with words to communicate what I was thinking!


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 27, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> If this is supposed to be worship... definitely strange fire.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> It's really no big deal Josh. It's of a nun and a rabbi dueling with broad swords while an alligator is swallowing the nun and a lion is swallow the rabbi. An enormous anaconda is wrapping around the four of them while Satan is playing a saxophone with 100 dollar bills flying out. In other words the type of thing you see on Fox News any night of the week. You're missing nothing.


----------



## govols (Jul 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> In other words the type of thing you see on Fox News any night of the week. You're missing nothing.



Bob, then what would see on CNN or PmsNbc? Angels, ...?


----------



## shelly (Jul 27, 2007)

I liked it. I think the lighting/staging made it more of a "show" than worship. The stomping drum piece was too long and therefore detracted from the words. If it had been shorter...

I like singing from the psalter and very modern worship styles(as long as the message isn't fluffy) and I don't mind if it were all in the same worship service.

 shelly 
Should I duck?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 27, 2007)

shelly said:


> Should I duck?



Nah, you're already in the witness protection program. Good thing! 

shelly {approved by admins for limited information in signature}


----------

